# Why does not php5.2.12 port please?



## qibin (Dec 23, 2009)

> PHP 5.2.12 Released!
> [17-Dec-2009]
> 
> The PHP development team would like to announce the immediate availability of PHP 5.2.12. This release focuses on improving the stability of the PHP 5.2.x branch with over 60 bug fixes, some of which are security related. All users of PHP 5.2 are encouraged to upgrade to this release.



thinks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2009)

Because porting takes human effort, which may or may not be readily available?


----------



## qibin (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes,thinks you!
Probably have to wait until when will it?

In addition, I have been a question: how to use PORT to upgrade software? Such as: php5.2.11 to php5.2.12 

use: 


```
#portsnap fetch update
#cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
#make deinstall clean
#make reinstall clean
```

Such a right?

I'm sorry, I am a beginnerï¼


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2009)

Use ports-mgmt/portmaster (portmaster(8)) or ports-mgmt/portupgrade (portupgrade(1)) to upgrade installed ports, and use portsnap(8) to get and update the ports tree. Use pkg_version(1) to determine which ports need updating.

There are scripts on the forum for doing most of it automatically.


----------



## qibin (Dec 23, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Use ports-mgmt/portmaster (portmaster(8)) or ports-mgmt/portupgrade (portupgrade(1)) to upgrade installed ports, and use portsnap(8) to get and update the ports tree. Use pkg_version(1) to determine which ports need updating.
> 
> There are scripts on the forum for doing most of it automatically.



Thank you very much! Your answer helps a lot to me! Good luck!


----------

